# Book Tornado



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

From http://9gag.com/photo/16630_full.jpg thought this was cute.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

That's a nice rabbit hole for Alice to fall down.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool durphy, here's a K2 screensaver I made from the image...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Whoa. That's very cool. Although, I would hate to try and find a book.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

What happens if you remove the wrong book...


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

That made my eyes go all wonky. LOL  Any idea what the story behind the pic is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

wow awesome.. deep looking amazing


----------



## morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

I can just see the Bookaneers from Mieville's "Un Lun Dun" rappelling in there!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> Very cool durphy, here's a K2 screensaver I made from the image...


I like that


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Tornadoes would make a cool screensaver


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

angelad said:


> Tornadoes would make a cool screensaver


One of my first screensavers was an image kind of like a tornado of the mind...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am currently rereading _Sourcery_ by Terry Pratchett. The first two sentences in the paragraph that begins at location 3558 reminded me of this thread.


> The whole tower was lined with books. They were squeezed on every step of the rotting spiral staircase that wound up inside. They were piled up on the floor, although something about the way in which they were piled suggested that the word "huddled" would be more appropriate. They had lodged-all right, they had perched-on every crumbling ledge.


----------

